# Feeding (unexpected) Angelfish fry



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

I have a small batch of angelfish eggs hatch, unexpectedly, and I am totally unprepared for this experience. Normally my angelfish eggs never make it past the egg phase because they get white and die. But this time I came home and saw these free swimming fry in the tank. 

Anyways, the question is can I feed these fry something other than baby brine shrimp? In a panic I went to the pet store and bought some frozen daphnia and I remembered I had a packet of powdered fry food. I mixed these together in a little container with aquarium water and used a turkey baster to squirt some of the mixture to the area where the fry are hanging out. Will this solution work or do I have to get the brine shrimp eggs and wait 36 hours before they hatch to feed the fry? Oh, can I try feeding them some egg yolk from a boiled egg?


----------



## Algenco (May 10, 2007)

The powdered baby foods will work, but you should get a brine shrimp hatchery going. I prefer San Francisco Bay eggs, they are smaller.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

I fed my angels on the powdered stuff - but see if your LFS has frozen cubes of bbs, my angel babies LOVE the stuff and since I started feeding the bbs, they've almost doubled in size in just a few days, the slow growers have nearly caught up to the big ones. ~craziness!~


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

In my reading from some successful Angel breeders they use 3 different foods. As has already been mentioned, they use newly hatched brine shrimp. Inaddition to the brine shrimp they also use infusoria and hard boiled egg yolk. The other important thing is the frequent water changes.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

thanks guys for the info, the babies seem okay so far.. I've been feeding them egg yolk, powdered baby fish food, and daphnia. I will try to get some of those frozen brine shrimp but i think they are gonna be too big for the babies to eat. I'll try my hand at raising some baby brine shrimp next time I go to the pet store.

BTQ, they are housed in a 10 gallon tank along with a few cherry shrimp and lots of MTS snails.


----------

